# Dateityp abschneiden "xhtml", "jsp", "jsf" etc



## internet (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
wie schaffe ich es, dass ich in meiner URL - Browserzeile nicht den Dateityp der angezeigten Seite sehe?
Also es nur zB heißt /showKunden

und nicht /showKunden.xhtml oder /showKunden.jsp


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2010)

Das wird über den Deployment Descriptor festgelegt.


----------



## internet (2. Jul 2010)

wo / was denn genau?
Das was dort steht, habe ich soweit alles in meiner web.xml


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2010)

Stichwort: servlet mapping / url mapping


----------



## internet (2. Jul 2010)

Sehen bei mir so aus:
Was muss ich denn abändern?


```
<servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
```



```
<filter-mapping>
  <filter-name>entityManagerFilter</filter-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </filter-mapping>
```


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2010)

[XML]<servlet>
	<servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>
	<servlet-class>de.packages.servlet.MyServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>

<servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>
	<url-pattern>/servlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
[/XML]
Ruft das Servlet über den URL-Search-Path "/servlet" auf...


----------



## internet (2. Jul 2010)

```
<servlet>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
 </servlet>
 
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>

 
 <servlet>
    <servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>de.packages.servlet.MyServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>

<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/servlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```

habe ich nun!
Wenn ich die ersten beide oberen weglasse, dann kommt ein XML - Verarbeitungsfehler...
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2010)

Der servlet-class-Tag war ein Beispiel. Da musst du natürlich den Namen + Package-Pfad deines Servlets eintragen.


----------



## internet (16. Jul 2010)

wie sieht das Servlet aus?
Ist das ein JAVA Code?!


----------



## internet (26. Jul 2010)

kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## maki (26. Jul 2010)

internet hat gesagt.:


> kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


Nein, so nicht.

Du musst dich schon in die Grundlagen einarbeiten und spezifische Fragen stellen.
Servlets sind absolute Grundlagen, die musst du kennen wenn du Java WebApps schreiben willst.


----------



## internet (26. Jul 2010)

naja ich brauch doch NICHT zwingend eine EIGENE Servlet - Klasse...
Habe sowas noch nicht gemacht - und das ist nicht die erste WebApp, die ich schreibe


----------



## Semerzo (28. Jul 2010)

Wenn Du mehr Macht über deine URLs haben möchtest, schau doch mal bei PrettyFaces rein.

Das kann unter anderem das was Du willst, aber noch einiges mehr und dürfte auch mit Einarbeitung verbunden sein.

In den Zeilen 7 und 11 siehst Du, wie eine technische URL auf das gemappt wird, was der Anwender sehen soll.

[XML]<pretty-config
	xmlns="http://ocpsoft.com/prettyfaces-xsd"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://ocpsoft.com/prettyfaces-xsd 
	http://ocpsoft.com/xml/ns/prettyfaces/pretty-1.0.xsd">
	<url-mapping id="login">
		<pattern> /login </pattern>
		<view-id> /legacy/user/login.jsp </view-id> <!-- Non JSF View Id -->
	</url-mapping>
	<url-mapping id="register">
		<pattern> /register </pattern>
		<view-id>/faces/user/register.jsf</view-id> <!-- JSF View Id -->
	</url-mapping>
</pretty-config>[/XML]


----------



## internet (28. Jul 2010)

Vielen Dank,
aber muss ich dann JEDE Seite in der web.xml Seite einzeln dafür angeben?


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jul 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass er ein Servlete schreiben will. Ich glaube er will einfache mod_rewrite machen.. konfiguriert man am apache
URL Rewriting Guide - Apache HTTP Server ...


----------

